# Ate the couch



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh my!! Sorry to hear about that. There are some goldens/dogs that just aren't good left alone. I have a dog room and all my dogs are usually in it when I'm gone - that way I don't have to worry about anything being damaged and I don't worry that they might chew thru an electrical cord or eat something they shouldn't. The dog room is dog proof.

Putting them back in their crates is the best thing especially now. How old are they?

Good luck.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Jake is 11 months and Ali is 7 months. I just dont get how there were no incidences for months... now this.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ugh! that had to suck big time. They are still young so hopefully they won't always be stuck in the crates but you are right in starting back at square one with them. Make sure you douse the couch with lots of bitter apple since if they strike again that will be a likely starting point. When you are ready to try free roaming puppies again be sure to start in small time increments when you do errands.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

I've started to pen em up in the kitchen.. but that worries me. Replacing a couch is a whole lot easier than replacing cabinets. 

Hopefully this crappy weather breaks and I can throw em out at the park again.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh Nick I am so sorry for you. I thought if I shared a story my hubby told me would make you feel better.......

This happened with another dog, that I didn't know at all.

Story as follows:

Pork chops thawing, disapeared from counter.............later found under pillows in bedroom after going to sleep.............yuk!

Mattress distroyed.............stuffing everywhere............

I hope that makes you feel better!!!! I think everyone has stories about there puppies but sometimes they don't want to share...........


Ronna
Dallie & Karlie............

Karlie is ripping apart toys now.......yea!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

There are pictures on here of a couch eaten almost completey, whole floors being eaten, etc. Search for a few of those and you'll start thinking, not so bad.

I always say a little thank you that is one problem i have not had to deal with.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh and it is probably just because they are bored and tired of being cooped up. We are all waiting for this weather to break so we can get out!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ooohhh Nick Im so sorry! You have two teenagers in your house!
This is why I never let my two (human) teenagers alone without an adult to supervise!  I just know I would have come home to something similar or worse!


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh and Jake likes bitter apple.. He tends to lick it. He's weird.


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

I had a trainer tell me that if you are going to use bitter apple, you should spray it directly into the pet's mouth before spraying it on the object you want to protect. It is more offensive and that way if they even smell it on stuff they won't touch it. I'm lucky I never needed to use it ... came very close though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I know that feeling. Shelby (eskie) chewed every corner of our couch and ottoman when she was a puppy. After every corner she went back into her crate. After a few months of behaving back out she came and it happened again. It didnt stop until she was almost 2 yrs old.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh I'm sorry about your couch. 

if it makes you feel better your dogs are not the only ones that act that way. I had a black lab who ate the inside of a door half way up and unravelled my brand new carpeting!! she hated her crate, it was almost like she was scared of it. she would drool, shake and pace, so we ended up letting her roam the house for short periods of time and as time went by she got better.
all I can say is have patience & GOOD LUCK!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i feel for you. i have the same problem with Faith - she will go MONTHS without doing anything wrong and then we'll come home to something destroyed. i have never understood it either. she's now 3 so i don't think it'll get better until she gets to be an old lady.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, sorry Nick. I know it seems discouraging, but it will get better. Don't feel bad about crating them, they don't mind. I was complaining about something Finny destroyed last week and talking about how good Abby is and DH reminded me the inside of the passenger door in my CRV is chewed down to metal courtesy of the Abster. And the list goes on...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Uh oh, dad was away and the teenagers had a party.

Rescue had a foster dog a while back that ate a $10,000 mink coat - that dog was 5 years old


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Oh I know that feeling. Shelby (eskie) chewed every corner of our couch and ottoman when she was a puppy. After every corner she went back into her crate. After a few months of behaving back out she came and it happened again. It didnt stop until she was almost 2 yrs old.


my eskipoo was the same way. She chewed a lot more than Charlie. We kept her locked in the bathroom when we would be gone and she chewed a 6 inch hole in the wall. 
Charlie chewed our new sectional a little and chewed a couple holes in the carpet.
----------------------------------------------
I am so sorry about your couch.....


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

I hate to list the things Berr has eaten.....books, garbage (hid the can, switched cans, put weights on the lid, nothing worked) a pan of lasagne, loaves of bread, a safety razor, tulips, squirrel parts (WARNING: DO NOT LET YOUR DOGS PLAY TUG OF WAR IN THE HOUSE WITH A SQUIRREL :yuck, socks, boots, the list goes on and on....and then suddenly, he turned 3 and stopped. The most recent thing I can think of, which was last summer, was that he horked up a baseball cap (very impressive, hork 1 was the cap and hork 2 was the rim). Some of them eventually grow out of it....:woot2:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I know that had to be a sick feeling. The crates are the best idea.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

nick said:


> Jake is 11 months and Ali is 7 months. I just dont get how there were no incidences for months... now this.


my dogs are older than that. All my dogs are crated when i'm away. 7 months is really young IMO to not be crated. Too much can happen as you can see. Sorry this happened but crates are used for a reason. To protect our dogs when we can't watch them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My neighbor's golden ate the siding off her house. He was in the yard quiet as could be. She's thinking he's growing up and calming down sooo nicely. Let's him stay out a little longer cause the weather's nice and he's not barking and annoying anyone. Goes to find him about 30 minutes after letting him out, and finds the side of her house being pulled off and the foam padding under the siding all over the ground. She didn't hear a thing.........the story has a happy ending. He lived to be 15 years old and still liked siding!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I still can't trust my 9-1/2 year-old Lab/beagle X out of her crate for more than a couple of hours. She will find something to get into, although she has never chewed on furniture. She has chewed up more shoes than I can count (my fault for leaving them where she can get them), TV remotes, books, mail, etc. So most weekdays she is in her crate until my daughter gets home from school. She doesn't seem to mind, and it makes my life easier without having to wonder what she chewed up.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I still can't trust my 9-1/2 year-old Lab/beagle X out of her crate for more than a couple of hours. She will find something to get into, although she has never chewed on furniture. She has chewed up more shoes than I can count (my fault for leaving them where she can get them), TV remotes, books, mail, etc. So most weekdays she is in her crate until my daughter gets home from school. She doesn't seem to mind, and it makes my life easier without having to wonder what she chewed up.


My sister's beagle HAD to roll in goose poop! I hope your pups beagle half isn't fixated on geese too


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm happy to say my dogs have never destroyed anything of value, but I have very little of value!!! Except the dogs


----------

